# New here.



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Just found this site. Looks interesting. I'm sure there maybe some people here that know me. I have 5 labs of my own and have done some training for others and hope to do more. I'm sick and tired of the construction biz so I trying to get started in a business that I truly have a passion for. Training dogs. Specifically retrievers. If anyone needs some dog training give me a shot. I have always trained my own dogs but have been very serious about training to advanced levels for 10 years. I can supply plenty of references but my best references are my own dogs. I can trian your dog or train you to train your dog.
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome, where are you from, where do you live?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Cornish, Cache Valley, UT


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Steve.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, Steve!

I have been training with Steve for some time now. He is great with dogs, training them and communicating with them. It's always a pleasure to meet for our training group. There is no one better than Steve in Utah for retriever training.


----------

